

EuroDjangoConf2009 Keynote All Over Your Twitters - nanexcool
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-05-04.html

======
martythemaniak
What do you know, Zed _is_ so awesome. ;)

This talk does resonate quite a bit with me to be honest. After several years
of doing lots of coding FT and working on my own things, it's starting to feel
like I'm pigeonholing myself too much, so I've been thinking about going off
somewhere and maybe studying something. I'm glad it worked out so well for
Zed.

------
arthurk
All talks are also recorded on video.

~~~
reconbot
Where can I get this video?

------
rgrieselhuber
Well, I'm already a happy Python programmer, but this made me want to give
Django another spin.

